# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android برنامج برنامج FriendCaster Pro for Facebook v4.2.0.1 تصفح حسابك بالفيس بوك بدون اعلانات

## AMR@RAMZI

*برنامج FriendCaster Pro for Facebook v4.2.0.1 تصفح حسابك بالفيس بوك بدون اعلانات*  
Requirements: Android 1.6+
 Overview: The best Facebook experience on Android devices, with no ads!        
FriendCaster Pro for Facebook - No Ads, More Features gives you the best Facebook experience on Android devices! 
Advantages of FriendCaster over the standard Facebook for Android app: 
General
 ★ More Secure with Enforced SSL Encryption 
★ New ActionBar UI 
★ Pull To Refresh 
Notifications
 ★ Gmail/K-9 Push Notifications. FriendCaster can check for emails that  Facebook sends to you telling you that you’ve got a notification.
  ★ Notifies on Facebook Messages, Friends’ Birthdays & Notifications
 ★ Notification Popup (which can show over Lock-screen and has Quick Reply). Similar to SMS Popup, Handcent SMS, etc. 
Postings
 ★ Share Links from the Browser easily without being redirected to Mobile Web
  ★ Ability to select the privacy setting for each Facebook Status/Post you make
 ★ Ability to Like comments and see how many likes comments have
 ★ Re-Share your Facebook Friend’s Posts 
Friends
 ★ Add Facebook Friends as Favorites for easy access
  ★ Ability to Add/Remove Facebook Friends Photos
 ★ Upload multiple photos (with Gallery)
 ★ View the Photos that your Friend’s are tagged in on Facebook
 ★ View and Tag Friends in Photos on Facebook
  ★ Upload Photos to Groups and Pages (that you own) on Facebook 
Videos
 ★ Upload Video to Facebook
 ★ Upload multiple videos with the Gallery App 
Other notable features:
 - Excellent Widget
 - Checkin & Places
  - View your Events and Groups
 - View Friends, their profiles, photos and albums
 - Upload High Resolution Photos
 - RSVP to Events, see who’s attending and where it is
 - In-built Inbox Messages view
 - Vibrate, LED and Sound options 
We're adding new features all of the time, so check back often!
 Planned Features Include:
 - Tablet layouts
 - Chat
 - Themes
 - Contact Syncing 
What's in this version:
 -Fix Photo Uploads Orientation   *تحميل :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك

----------

